# Having your dog fixed



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok, I have been on the site for while now and I have ran across post about waiting on fixing your dog until a certain age. I was wondering what are the pros and cons on having your dog fixed while a puppy and adult. I had Nila fixed at 5.5 months and I have noticed that most people wait until 2 years of age and I was wondering why wait so long?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I had my dog fixed at the same age as yours. I haven't noticed any ill effects from it.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

^ Agreed.

For females, it lowers the risk of mammary cancer by a large percentage. It also slightly, very slightly increases the risk for certain other diseases, but not to a point I would be worried about.

With males, it does about the same thing -- lowers the risk for a certain disease or two and raises it for other diseases.

Some studies have also shown early spay/neuter makes your dog taller. Most people on here just wait that long so their dog can mature.

*shrugs* Whatever. If you have your dog to be a dog, it doesn't really matter. The chances of your dog getting a disease is a crapshot, no matter the odds or percentages.


----------



## DogsOnBoard (Nov 27, 2010)

We will be waiting until Mayday reaches maturity before neutering him, if ever. Just our personal preference. I also don't see it as waiting so long. Spaying/Neutering is an elective surgery (for the most part where it isn't required) and I don't see the point in putting my dog through surgery when I don't need to.

Our unaltered male acts just like our altered male so we haven't seen a difference there.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

I have assisted in and/or arranged hundreds of pediatric spays and neuters, including my own pets if I adopted them as puppies or kittens. The surgery is a lot easier and the recovery time is much faster.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm waiting till Beia is at least 6/7 months old.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Please use the search function  this topic was beat to death...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

All of my males have been done by age 5mos for as long as I have had dogs. Most of my girls are done by 7mos of age as I don't want to deal with heats. Vendetta is the only girl I have had that is not spayed. She doesn't care for vets and I worry about personality change. I keep her under close supervision when she is iin heat. I have no intact males and no intact males around me so I feel safe.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry David for bringing up a topic that was beat to death, I will make sure before I post any questions, I search for them first


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

male dogs should never be neutered as it only interferes with the dogs ability to
sustain critical bone mass and neurological functions throughout it's entire life. 
spaying females has no ill effects, as the operation does nothing as far as estrogen function. 
this is 2010 and the fact is, people don't do their own research, they just follow the herd. 
neutering males is detrimental to their health and well being. 
i challenge anyone to prove otherwise.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I had Dosia neutered at 5 months and the only side effect I've noticed was he grew taller and bigger than his sire who is still intact. No problems health wise he's just still growing.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Padlock said:


> male dogs should never be neutered as it only interferes with the dogs ability to
> sustain critical bone mass and* neurological functions throughout it's entire life*.
> neutering males is detrimental to their health and well being.


I haven't heard anything about neurological deficiencies from anywhere, from any source, or any rumor. I challenge you to show me anything that proves neutering a dog makes it somehow neurologically deficient for the rest of their life.

OP -- quite frankly, there've been studies upon studies done that show this or that for results, but nothing has scientifically been moved from a theory to proven fact.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

do a google search about the male body and testosterone function.
then come back and tell me the multitude of others reasons i was to
lazy to report as to why ones testosterone (in males) plays an important role
in over all mental and physical health. then once you feel as though you're well
versed in said study, please feel free to advocate why neutering males is absolutely
unethical, irresponsible, and criminal from a public misconception point of view by
basically stealing money from the owners of animals that this perpetuated propaganda
has unethically targeted the general public for over 3 decades. 
nature and evolution will never be wrong...never has, never will be. 
next you'll fall for taking out your cats eye to cut the risk of glaucoma. lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I've Neutered all my males between 5-7 months old and have never had a problem.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have an altered and an intact male, Phoenix just turned 6 last month and Orion who is his son was neutered at 5 mo. and yes he is taller and lankier than his dad but he is also a pit/lab mix. SO that can't count as he is a mutt. I do know that the males out of Penny's litter that were neutered, all at 5 mo. were taller than Phoenix, so there may be some truth to that. I ahve seen no dfference in either personality or anything, Phoenix is actually a bit crankier than Orion sometimes, lol. But he is getting to be an old man.
I also ha d Penny, her littermates and the dam all speutered within 6 months of the litter being born, just like I did Orions', so Penny was fixed at 4 1/2 mo old. But she was special and we won't talk about that. Not sure if this helps, just my expierence with my own dogs.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Snoop was neutered before maturity and he is fine

















Obi Wan neutered after Snoop
















Prime Neutered after Obi









All neutered before maturity and not single issue with one. At 2 years old now they have all matured nicely.These brothers all turned out with the same constancy regardless of the youngest neutering and the oldest neutering.

I don't neuter before 6 months of age, but the only excuse for not neutering is becasue you don't want to. In no way does it effect your dog. Neutering will also not stop roaming, humping, DA or anything other than the ability for your dog to breed.

Men tend to have a problem with neutering males because its a guy thing.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Snoop was neutered before maturity and he is fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Snoop was neutered before maturity and he is fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


women tend to neuter dogs because it's a woman thing. 
Freud was 100% correct.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hmmm I do have to agree wtih this, the b/f was very adamant about keepin our pit/lab mix' nuts not for any reason just cause he is a guy and I cut him, but my red boy, Phoenix is still intact and that is my decision, I don't want him neutered, period, No I don't breed him, he was born with them and I told him when he was a pup I would not take them from him so I won't. hahah had someone tell me to get over my dogs junk and move on, he will stay intact so no it is not a woman thing, I chose both


----------

